# Instructional Designer, Training Analyst-Medical Coding



## Pam Brooks (Jun 17, 2013)

Position Summary:
The Epic Health Information Management (HIM) Instructional Designers role is to successfully create, implement, and maintain training and training curricula for the HIM application.  Responsibilities include:
·         Master the Epic HIM application
·         Develop lesson plans and training materials
·         Build, test and maintain the HIM training environment
·         Design, develop and deliver instructor-led training classes
·         Coordinate training for software releases and updates
Required Minimum Knowledge, Skills and Abilities:
·         3-4 years' experience as a certified hospital coding expert
·         ICD-10 training knowledge preferred
·         Epic HIM certification (Maine Medical Center will sponsor training, but it's incumbent upon the Training Analyst to attain certification within 6 months)

This position involves both training and end user support for MaineHealth members and affiliates. Work includes curriculum design and development, go-live support documentation and training of software systems that touches the entire scope of Health Information Management.  Epic HIM includes functions for tasks such as chart and film tracking (including deficiencies), release of information and coding and abstracting. Work is performed under minimal supervision and is reviewed by the Supervisor of Inpatient Training.  

*About Maine Medical Center/MaineHealth*

MaineHealth is the largest healthcare system and it includes hospitals in Maine and New Hampshire. The system also includes a host of professional practices across the state as well. Maine Medical Center is the flag-ship hospital within the system and is a highly regarded teaching hospital and research center. Because of its' Information Technology “bench strength”, Maine Medical Center also is responsible for managing the IT infrastructure across the entire MaineHealth system. 

Those interested in discussing the opportunity in greater detail are urged to contact:

Dana Costigan
IT Consultant
Maine Medical Center
Email: dcostigan@mmc.org
Tel: 207.661.7284


----------

